# Immunes at LWC or CRGW



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone has experience of immunes testing at either the LWC or CRGW?
Im not sure if either clinic does them but would prefer to have them dome at a local clinic rather than travelling around the country.

thanks in advance,
AJ xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi AJ, I had immunes testing done at CRGW and then a consult with Dr Gorgy at the FGA in London to interpret the results and recommend a protocol - you can have a telephone consult or a consult in person. Much easier than travelling for testing


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Mrs Thomas,

Thank you so much for your reply. I have read a lot of people talk about Mr Gorgy and it makes sense to have a telephone consultation- didn't know it could be done! I will defiantly be contacting GRCW to see what they can do this end. 
Sorry to hear about your loss of pregnancy. Its so awful when that happens, to have hopes raised to be taken away so quickly  

AJ xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck with your testing, I think if you have a telephone consult you just need to send Dr G all the results first. 

Thanks for your kind words x


----------

